
‘Ghost kitchens’ spring up in SF, and delivery-app customers are none the wiser - baron816
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/Ghost-kitchens-spring-up-in-SF-and-15021856.php
======
baron816
> This is the future of food — or at least one fast, cheap and dystopian
> future

When did everything new originating from tech (or tech adjacent) companies
become “dystopian”?

I think there’s a lot of room for innovation between full service restaurants
and home cooked meals, and this is one of them. I think it makes a lot of
sense that some restauranteurs want to specialize in the food prep side of
things and not have to deal with the hospitality side at all.

I’d really like to see drive-thru only restaurant explored more. Let me order
my dinner on an app (maybe even a few days in advance if that will help) and
then I come pick it up on my way home from work without having to wait for it
to be prepared.

Or how about restaurants the assemble food kits that are cheaper and easy to
go pick up?

I’ve never thought the delivery aspect of companies like GrubHub or DoorDash
were its strength—I think people just don’t want to go to the grocery store,
cook (especially for 1) and clean up. But cost has always limited the growth
of those companies, so giving people cheaper options to eat, even without
delivery, could be a big deal.

